
Show HN: Enlight – Learn to Code by Building Projects - samayshamdasani
https://enlight.ml/?ref=hn
======
danyim
I love the design of the site. It's very clean and seems like a great resource
for beginners looking to start building a portfolio. As a seasoned web dev,
it's easy to see the amount of effort involved for each project, but I wonder
if it would be useful to label the projects by difficulty.

~~~
samayshamdasani
Good idea! Will implement this soon.

------
Jpoechill
Kudos for age – bright future ahead.

~~~
samayshamdasani
Thanks!

